# Afghan 3-Gun MD



## Ravage (Jun 11, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCrjuV4z-NU"]YouTube - Afghan 3-Gun MD[/ame]


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice.  I love the backstop on the range.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jun 11, 2008)

yup. the total lack thereof.  nice.


----------

